# Mane-ing a horse head



## Lhayn Pony (Aug 6, 2008)

So. I've had my suit for a while, but I'm just -not- happy with the wig that was used on it. I feel bad altering SPark's work, but it's just not what I'd wanted, and...yeah. Anyways. I don't really want a wig, but if it's my only option, I'll do it -- but is there any other way that anyone can suggest to do a mane (or even a zebra-esque bristly mane) for a poneh head?


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 7, 2008)

Lhayn Pony said:


> So. I've had my suit for a while, but I'm just -not- happy with the wig that was used on it. I feel bad altering SPark's work, but it's just not what I'd wanted, and...yeah. Anyways. I don't really want a wig, but if it's my only option, I'll do it -- but is there any other way that anyone can suggest to do a mane (or even a zebra-esque bristly mane) for a poneh head?




cut a slit down the fur, put foam padding behind it, put the hair in the slit you made, glue the hair to the foam then close the slit you made glueing the fur to the hair and the foam


----------



## Beetlecat (Aug 7, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> cut a slit down the fur, put foam padding behind it, put the hair in the slit you made, glue the hair to the foam then close the slit you made glueing the fur to the hair and the foam




This. but make sure you weft the hair first if it is loose or it'll fall out when you comb it. You can use horse hair for the bristly look or hair extensions if you want it to flop over a bit more.


----------



## Lhayn Pony (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks y'all!  I'll keep you updated and post pics once I have something.


----------

